# Insider Points out Obama Litmus Test on Military Officers



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have just been informed by a former senior military leader that Obama is using a new "litmus test" in determining who will stay and who must go in his military leaders. Get ready to explode folks. "The new litmus test of leadership in the military is if they will fire on US citizens or not". Those who will not are being removed.
- Dr. Jim Garrow - January 21, 2013

He posted it on his face book page - Garrow is a former Nobel Peace Prize Nominee not some Alex Jones type.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Are you really surprised? He called vets and conservatives, "Domestic Terrorists". I'm sure it is the same reason that he is getting the UN onboard with his gun control messures.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

since we are talking about Obam...this doesnt suprise me at all in the least. I mean isnt this a prerequisite that every dictator requires of his military?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I knew if that marxist was re-elected it would be the end of our republic.
This is why he wants our guns. And make no mistake - he wants them all. If a new AWB actually passes, watch for more anti-gun legislation, and more, and more, until he thinks he's finally ready to declare himself president for life.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not defending the Supreme Kenyan, but I have to wonder... Wasn't that always a question for the higher echelon military brass? I always assumed it was.

I mean no disrespect to our fighting forces, but they may be called on to fight domestic terrorism so it has always been a possibility. Police officers fire on US Citizens all the time - it is part of their job when US Citizens rob banks and shoot back.


----------

